# 1-yr review on $6.00, Zoom Q5 AA/14500



## DrVette (Feb 23, 2013)

Sipik SK68 Clone
(thx CouldUseaFlashlight)

I know how we hate "cheap" lights. INEXPENSIVE is ok.
Got this at ebay a year ago for $5~ I must say it is a decent FTT AA/14500 EDC.

I have beat the paint off it, dropped to concrete, drowned it, still works.






Using a 14500 the range is well over 200yd, even a NiMh works fine.

Good threads, 3-mode, Hi Med & useless strobe. Med is med-hi.
Gets warm, has cooling fins. Sturdy construction.

edit: new link to a 3-mode "Ultrafire" marked light, $6.29 shipped
BEWARE of single mode lookalikes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREE-Q5-LED...1844723?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item2572533173


----------



## DrVette (Feb 23, 2013)

*Note* I could Not the ebay link from previous post. It may not be 3-mode. Here is a good link.
Sorry

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREE-Q5-LED...1844723?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item2572533173


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 23, 2013)

I have 3 of these Ultrafires coming. One for me, one for my brother, and one for my father.


----------



## Mike_TX (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess it's all in what you want and what your expectations are. I finally broke down and got one, too, just because a lot of people talked about them and they're cheap. Mine is not that bright, the beam has halos galore, and of course you can see the emitter die at or near full zoom. The switch on mine is much too hard to operate. 

I guess you could say it's not bad for 6 bucks, but for less than twice that (still cheap) you can get a far better light. I give it a 3 out of 10.


----------



## DrVette (Feb 23, 2013)

Mike, for sub $9.00 you can get a high quality "zoom & 3-mode" single AA unit?

Post me a link or mfg/model & I'll check em out.
Obviously quality is not super consistent as I have none of the issues you mention.

Here is nuther ebay unit, straight shaft.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300716614370
(mumbles to self, I hate this Android phone)


----------



## mccririck (Feb 24, 2013)

Mike_TX said:


> I guess it's all in what you want and what your expectations are. I finally broke down and got one, too, just because a lot of people talked about them and they're cheap. Mine is not that bright, the beam has halos galore, and of course *you can see the emitter die at or near full zoom.* The switch on mine is much too hard to operate.
> 
> I guess you could say it's not bad for 6 bucks, but for less than twice that (still cheap) you can get a far better light. I give it a 3 out of 10.



So what?

I've been using one for 2 years at work. Like the OP's light mine has taken a battering (in my case searching for asbestos) but it still works well. The quality of these may vary but mine is certainly not a 3/10 flashlight. I'd give it a healthy 7/10, 9/10 when price is taken into account.

I would like them to make a regulated version, with maybe 2 modes - high and low.


----------



## rsilvers (Feb 24, 2013)

Mike_TX said:


> I guess you could say it's not bad for 6 bucks, but for less than twice that (still cheap) you can get a far better light. I give it a 3 out of 10.




Which one do you recommend?


----------



## rsilvers (Feb 24, 2013)

I am confused about batteries for this. How would a 14500 such as this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009GRFZGM/?tag=cpf0b6-20 compare to a Sanyo Enloop for brightness and run time?

Thanks.


----------



## mccririck (Feb 25, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> I am confused about batteries for this. How would a 14500 such as this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009GRFZGM/?tag=cpf0b6-20 compare to a Sanyo Enloop for brightness and run time?
> 
> Thanks.



The 14500 provides 3.6V so will be much brighter. I dont think it will last as long, though.


----------



## DrVette (Feb 25, 2013)

X


mccririck said:


> So what?
> 
> I've been using one for 2 years at work. Like the OP's light mine has taken a battering (in my case searching for asbestos) but it still works well. The quality of these may vary but mine is certainly not a 3/10 flashlight. I'd give it a healthy 7/10, 9/10 when price is taken into account.
> 
> I would like them to make a regulated version, with maybe 2 modes - high and low.



Well sire,  you have your wish. Please note this unit Does have 3-mode.
High-Med-Strobe


----------



## DrVette (Feb 25, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> I am confused about batteries for this. How would a 14500 such as this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009GRFZGM/?tag=cpf0b6-20 compare to a Sanyo Enloop for brightness and run time?
> 
> Thanks.



The 3.6v Li-On gives about 25-40% more lumens~
Issue is "protected" cells quit w/o warning.
Non-protected Li-On may catch fire upon charging if discharged to much.
Charge them in fireproof o container or safe area.
Carry spare cells, alkaline, Ni-Mh etc

Mine works great on Any Ni-Mh AA.
Long run & never find myself fumbling for a spare.
I must say that I depend upon flashlights Every night.
Living in backwoods USA has ups & downs.

DrVette


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks DrVette, these lights are awesome! I got a couple for my Dad. They were originally called a Sipik sk68. 

How do yours come on? Mine cycles to the next mode (M--> H--> Strobe). This is a bummer: if you switch OFF from High, you'll turn ON again in Strobe. 

One of them is branded "Ultrafire" and the other unit looks identical, but just says "CREE." The one branded UltraFire is much better to operate. :thinking:

There is also an 18650 w/ XML version, originally called the Sipik sk98. Those are great too, but the larger XML's don't throw quite as well....still a nice package for $7!!


----------



## mccririck (Feb 25, 2013)

DrVette said:


> X
> 
> Well sire,  you have your wish. Please note this unit Does have 3-mode.
> High-Med-Strobe



For me strobe is worse than a chocolate tea pot.


----------



## rsilvers (Feb 25, 2013)

Strobe is incredibly useless and annoying and having to cycle past it is maddening. I can only think that a flashlight has it because people who are not into flashlights think it is a useful feature.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 25, 2013)

Definitely a strobe hater, but the mode has its uses in a glove-box light. 

If you're stuck working on the roadside, point the strobe toward the backside of your car, away from traffic. Draws attention to your reflectors without blinding folks. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrVette (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine goes Hi-Med-Strobe

glad ya like em


----------



## DrVette (Feb 25, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> Strobe is incredibly useless and annoying and having to cycle past it is maddening. I can only think that a flashlight has it because people who are not into flashlights think it is a useful feature.




If you guys crapping my thread had Read the 1st posting, you'd seen my comment "useless-strobe"
Note there is no "edit post" either.

I do find fun with the strobe, sometimes I see a pal who I know "might" have open-container etc..I might place 2 strobing lights flashing thru the windshield tint.

This is Very bright as signs respond big time..

Now I said I "might" do that


----------



## DrVette (Feb 25, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> Strobe is incredibly useless and annoying and having to cycle past it is maddening. I can only think that a flashlight has it because people who are not into flashlights think it is a useful feature.





You do not have to cycle past strobe on this unit as it's last in order.
Just FYI


----------



## rsilvers (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## mccririck (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the quality may have dropped a bit since the original Sipik sk68 2 years ago.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Feb 27, 2013)

DrVette said:


> You do not have to cycle past strobe on this unit as it's last in order.
> Just FYI



I don't understand.
Post #12 above stated if shut off on high, then it will come on in strobe the next time. How is this not cycling past strobe?


----------



## Nkelly226 (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to see alot of ppls opinions on these lights I see them on Slickguns and amazon all the time and have wondered if they were worth the couple of bucks to purchase I think I might pick up one or two of them now


----------



## mccririck (Feb 28, 2013)

Backpacker Light said:


> I don't understand.
> Post #12 above stated if shut off on high, then it will come on in strobe the next time. How is this not cycling past strobe?



Different versions may do it differently. I did purchase a flashlight recently than did what post #12 said. Needless to say I sold it on...


----------



## DrVette (Feb 28, 2013)

Backpacker Light said:


> I don't understand.
> Post #12 above stated if shut off on high, then it will come on in strobe the next time. How is this not cycling past strobe?



It has a "timer" etc. If you wait several seconds after cutting off, it goes back to Hi-mode.

If you cut it back on immediately, then the next mode is activated.


----------



## dgbrookman (Feb 28, 2013)

DrVette said:


> It has a "timer" etc. If you wait several seconds after cutting off, it goes back to Hi-mode.
> 
> If you cut it back on immediately, then the next mode is activated.



Not mine. It ALWAYS goes to the next mode in the series, whether it's left off for a couple seconds, an hour, or a week.

That points up one of the main problems with this light: you never know just what you're going to get. It's not a single product but sort of an "umbrella" of lights, probably from different manufacturers, which can differ in terms of tint, modes, and so on. At least they're cheap enough that it's not a big deal if the light you get isn't the light you thought you were buying.

For practical use I prefer my genuine SK68. It has a much nicer tint and single mode is fine for my uses. The idea of a "genuine" cheap Chinese flashlight is slightly bizarre, but whatever.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Mar 1, 2013)

DrVette said:


> It has a "timer" etc. If you wait several seconds after cutting off, it goes back to Hi-mode.
> 
> If you cut it back on immediately, then the next mode is activated.



This is exactly what I meant, the next mode is what is next activated.


But please do not take this the wrong way, 
I thank you DrVette for starting this thread. I was not aware of this $6 light until you posted. This is how I learn about the many great lights available out there. 

I have researched it now and am very interested in it.

This is what the CPF forum is all about.


----------



## DrVette (Mar 3, 2013)

Dgbrookman's does not operate like mine.

As McCrick said the operation/quality of this light varies.

A good example is the ebay units & Amazon will change from 3-mode to 1-mode on the same Link!

The quality issues are of little suprise for a Q5, 3-Mode, FTT unit for sub-$6.00 cost.


----------



## tam17 (Mar 7, 2013)

Found a crappy version of Sk68 clone at a local Chinese seller, however price is around 15EUR! After examining and trying out the ehxibited sample, I can tell that it's surely not worth the money. It's a single-mode lookalike bundled with no-name 14500 and a charger that I wouldn't try to plug in in any inhabited area... 

Cheers


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anybody have some runtime figures for the UltraFire 3 Mode? Lithium AA, Alkaline AA, Eneloop AA, and or 14500. Thanks!


----------



## mccririck (Mar 7, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Does anybody have some runtime figures for the UltraFire 3 Mode? Lithium AA, Alkaline AA, Eneloop AA, and or 14500. Thanks!



Use it with either a NiMH or a 14500.


----------



## DrVette (Mar 7, 2013)

tam17 said:


> Found a crappy version of Sk68 clone at a local Chinese seller, however price is around 15EUR! After examining and trying out the ehxibited sample, I can tell that it's surely not worth the money. It's a single-mode lookalike bundled with no-name 14500 and a charger that I wouldn't try to plug in in any inhabited area...
> 
> Cheers



Try the http://www.ebay.co.uk site.
I found some sk-68, 3-mode clones there for £4-5.00 shipped


----------



## mccririck (Mar 7, 2013)

DrVette said:


> Try the http://www.ebay.co.uk site.
> I found some sk98 2-mode clones there for £4-5.00 shipped



The sk98 is bigger and takes a 18650 battery.


----------



## DrVette (Mar 7, 2013)

mccririck said:


> The sk98 is bigger and takes a 18650 battery.



Typo on my part, my ADD kicking in 

Edited & fixed
thx for the heads up.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Mar 7, 2013)

No approximate runtime figures?


----------



## blooper (Mar 8, 2013)

I got one of these a few weeks back. Im pretty sure it's the exact one that OP has. Seems to be a few versions floating around varying by seller.

I like it so far. It was my entry level flashlight till I got my Fenix E11. I would definitely get another one.

How bright do you suppose it is? I really doubt it is 300LM like it's labeled. Maybe when fully zoomed?


----------



## mccririck (Mar 8, 2013)

blooper said:


> I got one of these a few weeks back. Im pretty sure it's the exact one that OP has. Seems to be a few versions floating around varying by seller.
> 
> I like it so far. It was my entry level flashlight till I got my Fenix E11. I would definitely get another one.
> 
> How bright do you suppose it is? I really doubt it is 300LM like it's labeled. Maybe when fully zoomed?



Zooming will not give more lumens. I think they are about 80 lumens with an AA battery and about 140-160 lumens with a 14500.


----------



## blooper (Mar 12, 2013)

mccririck said:


> Zooming will not give more lumens. I think they are about 80 lumens with an AA battery and about 140-160 lumens with a 14500.


thanks for the info. im a flashlight noob.


----------



## arbiker501 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the post and all the comments guys. I have not been keeping up with lights but did get my first 6 Dollar light in today.. WOW huh.. 

Man , I love these lights . Sure they are not perfect clean beams and all that but for the buck how can you not like them. Well at least since it is working for NOW. 

Still makes it harder and harder to buy the high dollar lights. 

A few years ago the cheap lights were just not very dependable or no where near this bright on a Single aa. I got it and my new eagle tac d25lc2 ... And they dont compare but tonight when i go out in the muddy garden and do some things . It is hard not to pick up one of those affordable lights . 

Thanks for the info guys,.


----------



## mccririck (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah they are great little torches. The only improvement I would make is a better quality lens so that the beam is cleaner.


----------



## jorn (Apr 5, 2013)

mccririck said:


> Zooming will not give more lumens. I think they are about 80 lumens with an AA battery and about 140-160 lumens with a 14500.


Zooming will give less lumens. You move the lense further from the led, and more light fails to hit the asperic. Zoom lights usually looses 40-50% lumens when focused for throw, but you gain lux.

The light looks like a copy of the old nitecore extreme. The extreme was a non zoom cr123 light and has the same threads as the surefire e-series. Is this light compatible with e-series stuff? Can you unscrew the head and put a vme head on it?


----------



## mccririck (Apr 5, 2013)

jorn said:


> The light looks like a copy of the old nitecore extreme. The extreme was a non zoom cr123 light and has the same threads as the surefire e-series. Is this light compatible with e-series stuff? Can you unscrew the head and put a vme head on it?



Why are you the first person in 2 years to notice this:


----------



## jorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Had a old extreme. A friend of mine bought it. Then he got a mce led from me. Then a 2,8 amp driver. Now its awsome  I kind of regreted selling it because it had a nice body that looked good on a vme head.
So i was thinking if this is a copy, and uses aa. I might have a nice looking aa tube that fits a vme head for 6$, but it's a longshot


----------



## mccririck (Apr 5, 2013)

It looks almost identical.


----------



## vicv (Apr 15, 2013)

I have one of these as well but a 1-mode branded ultraok. Decent little light. Couple issues though obviously. Can see emmiter when zoomed. And mine even new the small bubble protecting the emmitter is bubbled. Doesn't seem to impact it. It full flood mode it does light up a room nicely especially on a 14500 but does get warm after 10 min


----------



## okeenu (Apr 15, 2013)

I have several of these and generally love them, although you never really know what you will get...

I got one that ONLY works on a 14500....as i like to gift these lights with a regular battery when I'm done playing with.. I ll probably return it..Is this a common problem?? 

My favorite is one i got Branded "Smiling Shark" its my brightest,but it get s mildly warm..I don't know if that's bad or good..I don't know if it makes more heat or just dissipates it better..


----------



## mccririck (Apr 15, 2013)

vicv said:


> I have one of these as well but a 1-mode branded ultraok. Decent little light. *Couple issues though obviously. Can see emmiter when zoomed*. And mine even new the small bubble protecting the emmitter is bubbled. Doesn't seem to impact it. It full flood mode it does light up a room nicely especially on a 14500 but does get warm after 10 min



How is that an issue? Just un-zoom it a little bit.


----------



## vicv (Apr 15, 2013)

Not an issue I guess really. You don't notice it outside. Just an observation I guess


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Apr 29, 2013)

I have several of the original Sipik SK68's , the 3-mode Ultrafires, etc. Even modded a couple of them in various ways. My current fave is my 3-Mode (new no Strobe driver.) original Sipik, with a swapped in XP-G2 NW emitter. Its still one of my favourite EDC's.


----------



## mccririck (Apr 29, 2013)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> I have several of the original Sipik SK68's , the 3-mode Ultrafires, etc. Even modded a couple of them in various ways. My current fave is my 3-Mode (new no Strobe driver.) original Sipik, with a swapped in XP-G2 NW emitter. Its still one of my favourite EDC's.



Where can I get the 3 mode without strobe?


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Apr 29, 2013)

I ordered them from a member of BLF, who had them custom ordered from Trustfire. for the " BLF Mini" EDC version of the Mini-02. ( they are spec'd for the Trustfire Mini-01 & Mini-02 EDC's, but work great in the sipik with some mods.


----------



## degarb (Apr 29, 2013)

18650 would be better, since it is nearly same size and much more capacity. 

I do like the price.

Also would not an XPG R3 be just as cheap as q5?


----------

